# The Epic of Simon Peter



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yesterday I got paid and I went to Petco expecting to buy a new friend and a 5 gallon tank for him. One hour and 189$ later I got this HUGE 15 gallon aquarium kit with a stand. And I picked out the betta in the very back of the shelf in a dirty cup. He turned out to be a red Veiltail male. 
























Now I have had him almost 24 hours and there is no sign of illness, (THANK YOU LORD!) And I am completely in love with him. His name is Simon Peter. But I just call him Simon. I cant wait till I get paid again so I can buy plants and sand to go in his tank. I'm gonna spoil this baby rotten!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Aaaww! I love his name. He is a fisher of men, he caught you.  and that is a cool looking tank! I am looking forward to seeing how you decide to decorate it!


----------



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you so much! I will be putting sand in it and some more plants.


----------

